# Career politician's....Flush them all out!



## basquebromance (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Elvis Obama (Dec 21, 2015)

So, what's the plan for achieving congressional term limits?


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 21, 2015)

elect rand paul!


----------



## Elvis Obama (Dec 21, 2015)

basquebromance said:


> elect rand paul!


He'll do it all by himself? Wow. Unless he's secretly one of the X-Men, I'm not sure what your confidence is based on.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 21, 2015)

One would hope our voters aren't that stupid. Alas, they are complete fuckin morons.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 21, 2015)

basquebromance said:


> elect rand paul!




China would be happy to watch our economy take a massive crap!!!!


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 21, 2015)

Matthew said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > elect rand paul!
> ...


 Would would rand do to the economy?


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 21, 2015)

the problem of a weak congress  and the growth of the unchecked executive, should be bad news to everyone. but more importantly than us, this should be bad news for every constituent who casts their vote under the impression that the congress actually makes decisions & doesn’t just offer whiny suggestions.


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 21, 2015)

founding fathers envisioned these 'career politicians' getting primaried every 2 years! let's get with it America!


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## basquebromance (Dec 27, 2015)

IS THERE ONE, JUST ONE, AMONG YOU WHO STILL DOES THE WILL OF THE PEOPLE?!


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## basquebromance (Dec 29, 2015)

the house republican conference is divided into 3 groups: 100 governing conservatives, who always vote for imperfect legislation that "keeps the government running", 80 hope yes vote no Republicans, who vote against those bills but secretly hope they pass, & 60 members of the rejectionist wing, dominated by the Freedom Caucus, who vote against everything & consider government shutdowns a routine part of negotiating with Obama.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 2, 2016)

Top 9 primaries to watch in 2016


----------



## jwoodie (Jan 3, 2016)

Elvis Obama said:


> So, what's the plan for achieving congressional term limits?



Constitutional Convention called by 2/3 of the States.


----------



## Elvis Obama (Jan 3, 2016)

jwoodie said:


> Elvis Obama said:
> 
> 
> > So, what's the plan for achieving congressional term limits?
> ...


That would do it, but it ain't gonna be easy. Most people want it, but there's a lot of vested interests that don't.


----------



## Agit8r (Jan 4, 2016)

The Avalon Project : Federalist No 53


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## I amso IR (Jan 7, 2016)

jwoodie said:


> Elvis Obama said:
> 
> 
> > So, what's the plan for achieving congressional term limits?
> ...




Amen and Amen!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 12, 2016)

Ex-Sen. Kay Hagan joins lobby firm


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 12, 2016)

It would be nice. but that isn't going to happen because the Democrat base doesn't know who is in Congress. they just go and vote for D AND as we see they NEVER kick them out of a job,  they just die in office still sucking off us taxpayers


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 12, 2016)

Because they won't give your anti-American austerity from hell. Fuck all you anti-government traitors and scum!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## 9aces (Jan 31, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Because they won't give your anti-American austerity from hell. Fuck all you anti-government traitors and scum!



Damn, your welfare check must be awful important to you.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## JW Frogen (Mar 5, 2016)

I think this is what Trump is about. 

It is a toilet flush. 

I have no idea if a bigger turd will be left in the bowl or not, but right now the toilet is so disgusting, many just want a good flush.

And though Trump is not my flavour of the month, I get it.

If I lived in the USA right now, even I would have to wonder?

Should I just flush?


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 5, 2016)

LOBBYISTS CAN TAKE A POLITICIAN & HAVE HIM JUMP OFF A LEDGE!


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 6, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> LOBBYISTS CAN TAKE A POLITICIAN & HAVE HIM JUMP OFF A LEDGE!




 It's really cute how you object to career politicians by asking for us to vote for a career politician who is not only a career politician, but actually the son of another career politician.

   Fascinating.


----------



## JW Frogen (Mar 7, 2016)

Trump is not a career politician.

He is Barnum Bailey of anger, and when the country becomes a failing circus of elites who no longer have any clue how Americans live, elites who are being eaten alive on the rougher global stage by the Putins and Chinas and murderous Islamic half wits of the world, then yes, Barunum Bailey becomes the vote of no confidence in those who have no competence.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 7, 2016)

trump's gonna get rid of common core. he's gonna do it locally. with love! with love! with love!


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## rrb017 (Mar 26, 2016)

We could try an pass a constitutional amendment. If 35 state's legislatures call for it.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 26, 2016)

Flush all you want. The politician will still be a floatin.


----------



## longknife (Mar 26, 2016)

Elvis Obama said:


> So, what's the plan for achieving congressional term limits?



There's no need for term limits on Congresspeople!

The answer is the general electorate waking up to the truth that these are the reasons Congress is broken and something can only be done about it by them! *The voters.*


----------



## Elvis Obama (Mar 26, 2016)

longknife said:


> Elvis Obama said:
> 
> 
> > So, what's the plan for achieving congressional term limits?
> ...


If the voters could be trusted to do their job properly then there would be nothing to discuss. No one has ever trusted people entirely, except the mentally ill. The founding fathers created a number of fail-safes for our system. Checks and balances against an irresponsible citizenry. 

Congress isn't supposed to fix itself. We, the people, are supposed to fix it by voting out corrupt representatives. We aren't doing our job. So the question, it seems to me, is how we can get from where we are to where we need to be. Right now the wrong people are attracted to the job, because they know the watchdogs are ineffective and they will be allowed to run amok. If we can, by term limits (and other needed reforms) make Washington less appealing to people who seek office for the wrong reasons, maybe we can improve the choices we're offering to our voters.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 27, 2016)

SHAME to want your representatives to like, uh, represent you!


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 31, 2016)

88% of congressional seats are available in 2016. If you want to change our country, vote!


----------



## longknife (Mar 31, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> 88% of congressional seats are available in 2016. If you want to change our country, vote!



Put it in the right perspective.

*100% of all House seats are available every 2 years.*


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 6, 2016)

Shuster on defense in reelection over lobbyist girlfriend


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 6, 2016)

i'm actually ok with this. folks need to have fun 

Congressman blames $1,300 in video game charges on billing dispute


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 19, 2016)

Elvis Obama said:


> So, what's the plan for achieving congressional term limits?


I could suggest something but the SS would be at my door tomorrow...


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 19, 2016)

Pelosi’s Husband Invested in Solar Firm Weeks Before Lucrative Expansion


----------



## longknife (May 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 12, 2016)




----------

